# Beginner: Good distance fighting style??



## Goalie35 (May 22, 2007)

I'm looking to get into some form of self defense martial arts but don't know which one would be best suited for me.

I'm pretty tall (6'3") so I feel it would be beneficial for me to practice a martial art that focuses on keeping your distance between yourself and an attacker.

Any ideas as to what forms of martial arts would be good for this?

Thanks.

-Goalie35


----------



## arnisador (May 22, 2007)

What's available in your area? There are many such arts, but an exhaustive list would go on for ever! Certain forms of Kung Fu, kickboxing arts, and kicking arts like Tae Kwon Do come to mind, for example.


----------



## Yeti (May 23, 2007)

Hi Goalie35...
Welcome to MT!

Arnisador is right. Check out what's available in your area. Then check out a few schools to see if what they actually do is in line with what your goals are. Good mid - long range arts that still include short range techniques include Taekwondo and Tang Soo Do - which both emphasize kicking, and some of the Northern Kung Fu styles like Long Fist, etc. 

Don't feel you're locked into a "long-range" art because of your size. In any art you will learn how to do what you need to do with your body.  The majority of arts will include long, mid and short range techniques to round out your skills. Start with what's available and go from there.  It really pays to check out as many schools as you can to get a real flavor of each art. 

Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## King (May 23, 2007)

Hello Goalie... Wow you are a tall one. *ahem* In my opinion (take this with a pinch of salt), you should really try out Thai Boxing. Seriously, tall guys have a lot of advantage in this style because of your longer limbs. I'm 5'10" and the first time I sparred with a 6'2" dude was an awakening for me. His punches were longer than my kicking range! Ye-ah, he had his fun, on my expense. Anyway check it out and let us know what you think.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 23, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Certain forms of Kung Fu, kickboxing arts, and kicking arts like Tae Kwon Do come to mind, for example.



This is what initially came to my mind too. 



			
				Yeti said:
			
		

> Don't feel you're locked into a "long-range" art because of your size. In any art you will learn how to do what you need to do with your body. The majority of arts will include long, mid and short range techniques to round out your skills. Start with what's available and go from there. It really pays to check out as many schools as you can to get a real flavor of each art.



Excellent advice. :asian:

What schools are in your area? Maybe we can help you narrow things down.


----------



## tellner (May 23, 2007)

You reach will help you in almost any striking style and in a surprising number of grappling arts. But I'd caution you against thinking that you can rely on keeping someone away from you and that that will make you safe. People who really want to do you will wade in. If self defense is part of the program you will need to be comfortable well inside punching range.

There are also psychological difficulties with having your comfort zone too far away. Back to that "someone really wants to hurt me" scenario. Your first reaction will be to give up space. This is extremely fraught in a fight.


----------



## mcantele (May 24, 2007)

Goalie35, Does your name indicate that you have been, or are a hockey goalie? I used to be a goalie and now practice Taekwondo. I find the flexibility requirements of TKD, are fairly close to what they were as goalie. But I believe its all what you make of it. You probably will enjoy any Martial art you practice, but I will vouch for TKD for many reasons. To practice TKD, I feel I am driven to improve my conditioning through daily excercize. I am really enjoying this aspect. I am not sure that all arts   have this effect. By the way, I also play hockey, (not goalie) every week. I believe my leg strength benefits my TKD. Do it.                  Goalie49


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 24, 2007)

Goalie35 said:


> I'm looking to get into some form of self defense martial arts but don't know which one would be best suited for me.
> 
> I'm pretty tall (6'3") so I feel it would be beneficial for me to practice a martial art that focuses on keeping your distance between yourself and an attacker.
> 
> ...


I think you need to study all ranges and favor long range until you are comfortable with closer ranges.
Sean


----------



## Tae Kwon Do Do (Nov 26, 2007)

Goalie 35 uv got the same dilemma as me. im 6'2 n been into martial arts for bout 9 years now. Started in TKD and i found that worked to an extent for me but I really recommend Muay Thai, Silat arts (especially Penca Bela and Pentjak) and JKD as well. I find that they all work really well for me. Iv also had a few training sessions with an instructor named John Stevens who would be taller than me by a few inches and training with him also opened my eyes to grappling arts- u have the length in the forearms and arms u can lever ur way out of practically anythin n if tht dont work collapse onto them- ull have a huge height advantage over most opponents n tht doesnt necessarily mean u r limited to kicking ur opponent across a room


----------



## MattJ (Nov 26, 2007)

> I'm pretty tall (6'3") so I feel it would be beneficial for me to practice a martial art that focuses on keeping your distance between yourself and an attacker.



Not a bad idea, and something that everyone of any height should work towards. The problem is when you have an opponent that can impose his game on you, or an environment that precludes your chosen strategy. Learn to have game in all ranges.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2007)

- Changquan (aka Long Fist) the real one not the Wushu version
- Sanda (aka sanshou  - Free Fighting) police Military version or Sports version it depends on what you are after
- Xingyiquan (Hsing-i Ch'uan - Form-Intent Fist) - This is an Internal style and will likely take longer for you to become effective in

All 3 have long and short range techniques all 3 have Qinna and Shuaijiao to varying degrees. Also I can see where a longer reach may give you advantage in all 3. However that is not necessarily going to make a difference at higher levels. Sanda for example trains how to fight taller opponents as well.


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, This may suprise you? ..you may want to look at "JUDO"

It is more than you think it can be? .....best way is to go to a few classes and watch? 

Aloha,


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 2, 2007)

you will have to check the schools in your area. with your height it sounds li8ke you would bee good for an art that deals with a lot of legs, kickboxing, tea kwon do. if you feel up to it you can try karate or a style that deals with hands and feet. but if your 6' 3'' then you probably have long legs. so you should try to go with the first choice if it feels right to you


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 9, 2010)

Goalie35 said:


> I'm looking to get into some form of self defense martial arts but don't know which one would be best suited for me.
> 
> I'm pretty tall (6'3") so I feel it would be beneficial for me to practice a martial art that focuses on keeping your distance between yourself and an attacker.
> 
> ...



Join the Navy!


----------



## sunsetwarrior (Jul 9, 2010)

When I started Martial Arts *Ahem* years ago, I had no experience at all. I am 6ft tall and found that the more I trained the better I became at judging didstance. 

However MAKE SURE YOU TRY OUT SEVERAL CLUBS before you join and stay away from big money making clubs. Join a club that is interested in developing their students as well as their style.

I have seen many so called martial arts clubs come and go over the years and the ones still here are the ones who focus on developing their students.

Choose Wisely


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jul 11, 2010)

Being tall can help you in almost every martial art in my opinion. I would suggest going more for what you like. Try watching youtube videos on specific martial arts and see which one fits you better. Look for sparring videos in different styles.

If I had to recommend one, then yes, it would be Taekwondo.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 13, 2010)

The original poster was from 2007, so I'm guessing he's already resolved this issue.

That said, he specifically mentioned self-defense.  And I don't personally believe that long range can be maintained for any length of time if either party wants it to go closer.  Whether it be MMA or a dustup at a bar, if someone's willing to press forward, I've yet to see anyone proficient enough at kicking to keep them out for very long.  All it takes is one recoil on a kick and the other person can bulldoze in.

If self-defense is a priority, I believe you have to at least be somewhat comfortable at a closer range than that.  I'm a 6'1" former taekwondoka, and I certainly didn't have the chops to keep people at bay if they weren't already inclined to do so.

I think, though, that sparring within our chosen styles often convinces us otherwise.  Until we consider that, in sparring, we're often coming from the same school or style, and then matched up roughly according to size and experience level.  Doing that creates an unspoken set of common understandings about what's going to happen next.  I believe that accounts for what I've seen in a lot of sparring bouts, where neither party seems to be pushing their agenda.  Instead, they take turns showcasing their favourite moves.

That's part of the value, to me, in mixed sparring matches, whether in a sporting format or no.  Contending with the different agendas is vital.  

There may be kickers out there so good that they could keep the bad guys away.  But I'm doubtful, honestly.


Stuart


----------

